# Severums breeding



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

My two Rotkeil Severums have been behaving oddly for the last while. Now I know why: came home last night and found them guarding a flat rock with a boat load of eggs on them. I was quite surprised as I only got them 7 weeks ago and they aren't fully grown yet. They are not defending the eggs too aggressively, when I put food in the tank they actually leave the eggs and dart for the food and let other fish come close to the rock. It'll be interesting if that changes once/if the eggs hatch. If the fry survive I might have a problem :bigsmile:


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool great news


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Unfortunately no eggs were left when I came home last night. Best guess is they ate them due to stress or inexperience. It was probably their first go at breeding, so I hope they will eventually figure it out. It was still very cool to see their change in behaviour.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

so I guess this turns into a weekly update. Last night I saw another batch of eggs with the Severums guarding it. I had to do a water change and spooked them with that, but the eggs were still there this morning.
Let's hope for the best on this try.


----------

